# Who's going to Furry Fiesta '10



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 15, 2009)

Alright, time is getting close, who's going to Furry Fiesta 2010 this year?

I personally will try to spend more than 15 minutes at the con next year.  I went there, walked around the convention for about 15 minutes and then went home.  Its a two hour drive from Wichita Falls to Addision, TX

Reason for not staying longer as I didn't have anyone to hang out with and that it was also my first con, so I didn't know what to do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

I AM TOO!
I still need to find someone to bunk with though, no one is replying even though I'm willing to pay $150 towards the room.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 15, 2009)

i sould be... still looking for a ride to mff


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 15, 2009)

Please note that if I pick anyone up to go to a con, preferably they be at least 18 years or older.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Please note that if I pick anyone up to go to a con, preferably they be at least 18 years or older.


I'm 20, <insert sucking up here>


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm 20, <insert sucking up here>



I also don't plan on staying at the hotel.  I plan on going home at night around 6PM on Friday and might be going Saturday.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 15, 2009)

mmm 26 here


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I also don't plan on staying at the hotel.  I plan on going home at night around 6PM on Friday and might be going Saturday.


...crud


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 15, 2009)

I intend to hopefully drive up by myself, or catch the train to Dallas...


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 15, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I intend to hopefully drive up by myself, or catch the train to Dallas...



I checked into that using Google maps (you can click on the little icons where the train stations are and the routes show up), the DART trains don't go anywhere near the hotel.  But I have thought of using TRE to get from Ft Worth to Dallas, but then we would have to get someone to pick anyone up using the TRE train.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to book tommorrow, I need to find roomates!
Atleast two!
Quick question, does the hotel charge you when you book or when you check in because I've never done it.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> mmm 26 here



From Wichita Falls to your town to the hotel in Dallas is a 4 to 5 hour trip.



CannonFodder said:


> I'm going to book tommorrow, I need to find roomates!
> Atleast two!
> Quick question, does the hotel charge you when you book or when you check in because I've never done it.



I think its when you get there.  They put a small temp hold on your account to see if your credit card is valid though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> From Wichita Falls to your town to the hotel in Dallas is a 4 to 5 hour trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its when you get there.  They put a small temp hold on your account to see if your credit card is valid though.


Wait a temporary hold?
I have no money in it right now!


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait a temporary hold?
> I have no money in it right now!



You should ask the hotel on how that works, whether or not they do that.  A temporary hold doesn't actually remove any money from your account.  It shows as a pending transaction that disappears after a couple days.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> You should ask the hotel on how that works, whether or not they do that.  A temporary hold doesn't actually remove any money from your account.  It shows as a pending transaction that disappears after a couple days.


I'll call in the morning


----------



## Niis (Nov 24, 2009)

Im hoping (most likely) going to FF 2010. I need to get my suit started and get crap done. Im definitely going to stay at the hotel, if I can drag a friend or two to come ^^. Its my fist furcon and im excited!


----------



## Dragonatic for the People (Dec 9, 2009)

I should be there.  I'll try to go all three days, but if worse comes to worst, I may only be attending on Saturday, but I'll try for all three days.

It'll be my first convention, but I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2009)

me!!!!


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems that I'll be able to stay there a little longer each day since my brother starts working from 4PM to 1AM and works weekends starting in January.


----------



## Sharra (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll be there as well. Woot Texans


----------



## GeneralRazor (Dec 13, 2009)

im looking for someone to know so i wont be alone either and like many before this will be my first con as well.


----------



## ohmygoat (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be there, my name is Rena and this'll be my furst furry meet as well.
Maybe we can keep each other company?


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be there.  Got two rooms reserved, one of which is an executive suit for a party on Friday   Some of my furry family will be there too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2009)

BTW I filled up my room already


----------



## Istanbul (Dec 26, 2009)

A whole lot of people, turns out. Pre-registrations are through the roof!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

I still need to register


----------



## Trunksmad (Dec 27, 2009)

I might, but I need someone to room with.


----------



## Majorra (Jan 5, 2010)

Im planning to go too, itll be my first furcon! I missed it last year and kicked myself for it xD

Ah well, I wouldnt have been ready anyways. But this year Im all psyched about going, and will drive myself up there and everything, but the only thing is Im really cruising to try and find someone to bunk with. If anyone here is still looking for someone to fill their room, please let me know!

Hope to see you all there


----------



## Astraex (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm all reserved and I've got some people who are letting me bunk with them at the hotel. ...Let's just hope they don't find out how much of a pompous rear-end I am before I get there. >_> 

No, no, really. I'm quite loveable. ;p

This'll be my first convention as well. Not sure at ALL what to expect, except that I will be very, very nervous lol. I'll likely be there from Thursday-Sunday so I'll have plenty of time to make a total fool out of myself and contemplate never showing my face again XD


----------



## CuriousGinger (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be there if I'm lucky enough to make it!


----------



## Keeper (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I'm all registered and paid. I went last year and had a blast. Can't wait to see how Istanbul and DRAMA does with it this year.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 11, 2010)

Keeper said:


> Well I'm all registered and paid. I went last year and had a blast. Can't wait to see how Istanbul and DRAMA does with it this year.



We've got all sorts of new goodies, I assure you; if you enjoyed last year, you're gonna love this year, and we've even saved *more* improvements for the year after!


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Jan 17, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> We've got all sorts of new goodies, I assure you; if you enjoyed last year, you're gonna love this year, and we've even saved *more* improvements for the year after!


Oh now that's just a tease!


----------



## OtterGar (Jan 19, 2010)

I Gar the otter shall be back for a second year, since the first rocked so hard


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Jan 22, 2010)

I really, really wanna go. And I wanna go THAT much more now that my friend as offered me a ride. Now just the problem of finding somewhere to room >_< If I cant find the money for a room, I dunno what I'm gonna do.

edit: I may or may not find extra money for a room, but I figure I'd at least try >_< anyone willing to let this wolf tag along? D: I'll find some way to repay before the weekend (or more) is out.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jan 22, 2010)

Gear the Wolf said:


> I really, really wanna go. And I wanna go THAT much more now that my friend as offered me a ride. Now just the problem of finding somewhere to room >_< If I cant find the money for a room, I dunno what I'm gonna do.
> 
> edit: I may or may not find extra money for a room, but I figure I'd at least try >_< anyone willing to let this wolf tag along? D: I'll find some way to repay before the weekend (or more) is out.


Check out the forums at www.furryfiesta.org , there's a room share board at http://www.furryfiesta.org/forum/17 .


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

it's probably too expensive for me to go. v.v
I've been to an anime convention in jacksonville. It was pretty nice but when I tried to go for the second year...well they kinda disappeared and I didn't get my money back >.<

maybe next year or a con that's closer


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> We've got all sorts of new goodies, I assure you; if you enjoyed last year, you're gonna love this year, and we've even saved *more* improvements for the year after!


Hey Istanbul, quick question so no cameras at all?


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Istanbul, quick question so no cameras at all?



I'm not sure where you got that idea. I've replied to your PM on this topic.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

I couldn't go even if I wanted to...
Upon reading the rules I found I have to have a government issued ID... which I do not.

Besides, I can't drive and I doubt my parents would let me go to an unfamiliar place alone...
Which, of course, means I'll have to talk my friend into going with me... the only thing is that she always runs off with some guy unless I watch her like a hawk.

I kinda want to go... but I don't think I can. Not for a few years at least.


----------



## Niis (Feb 5, 2010)

Im all excited its only 2 weeks away XD I need to get working on my fursuit darn it! *runs off sewing*

Also does anyone know how close the amtrak comes to the hotel?


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 6, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> A whole lot of people, turns out. Pre-registrations are through the roof!



Did we beat last years pre-regs?


----------



## fallcitypete (Feb 6, 2010)

hey is there any going on near seattle


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 6, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Did we beat last years pre-regs?



By a significant margin.



fallcitypete said:


> hey is there any going on near seattle



No, there are no Furry Fiestas near Seattle.


----------



## Firlan (Feb 8, 2010)

I just found out yesterday that I'll be able to go... stupid work took forever to approve my vacation.  But hotel room-check, plane tickets-check, spending money-ehhh working on it.  But sadly I did miss pre-reg.

A question for previous attendees/staff though:  Is there anything happening on Thursday evening?  I ask mostly because I was able to get a cheaper flight for Thursday afternoon and I'm wondering what's going on since I'll be a little early.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 8, 2010)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Alright, time is getting close, who's going to Furry Fiesta 2010 this year?
> 
> I personally will try to spend more than 15 minutes at the con next year.  I went there, walked around the convention for about 15 minutes and then went home.  Its a two hour drive from Wichita Falls to Addision, TX
> 
> Reason for not staying longer as I didn't have anyone to hang out with and that it was also my first con, so I didn't know what to do.



I would really like to go but can't really from money being tight from going to FC10.
And then doing pre-reg for RF10.
I will most likely only make it to RF10 for next con for this year but I would like to go to FWA and AC.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 10, 2010)

Gear the Wolf said:


> I really, really wanna go. And I wanna go THAT much more now that my friend as offered me a ride. Now just the problem of finding somewhere to room >_< If I cant find the money for a room, I dunno what I'm gonna do.
> 
> edit: I may or may not find extra money for a room, but I figure I'd at least try >_< anyone willing to let this wolf tag along? D: I'll find some way to repay before the weekend (or more) is out.


I actually had a spot open up in one of my rooms if that's your only hold up.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 10, 2010)

Are there going to be any other amateur artists such as myself attending who would be interested in ATC/ACEO trades? Just wondering if I should bring my drawing supplies with me or not.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 10, 2010)

hostin' a room share friday and saturday night (i won't be able to stay sunday night). you'd be responsible for half the total (so ~$100) 

PM me for further details. not being creepy is a plus!


----------



## Niis (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey y'all I have 2 friends that may be in need of a room fri-sun plz hit me up if you have room 

Thanks ^3^


----------



## padunk (Feb 12, 2010)

Aw. Thanks Niis for posting here! Just thought I could post as well!  James (My boyfriend)  and I are a bit behind on getting ready for FurFiesta. We've just been busy with work so much it crept up on us like a ferce lil' ninja. We both could afford a room together but the pricing is so gastly we'd rather try to find someone to share with. Both very easy going and artistic!


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 12, 2010)

Niis:  You might want to give a heads upon his age.  For obvious reasons, some people are reluctant to have people under 18 in the room...and in my case, people under 21 because I intend to host a room party


----------



## bearetic (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll be going with a non-furry friend. Arriving Friday, leaving Sunday. Staying at a friend of a friend's in the area. Or a hotel room real close if it happens to be too far. I'm not sure where it is yet.

How late do people stay up at cons? I'm sure it varies widely. 12? 2? 3?

How do people keep in contact at these things? Twitter? Skype? REAL PHONE NUMBERS? I'd love to meet up with a bunch of people but don't know how to reach people at the con.

If nothing else, I'll try to meet people at various panels and events and such.

Note to self: Make a list, check it twice, and STALK EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD > Just kidding, y'all!

Anyway, I'm SUPER excited since it'll basically be my first fur meet of any kind!



Hellivina_Khaos said:


> Are there going to be any other amateur artists such as myself attending who would be interested in ATC/ACEO trades? Just wondering if I should bring my drawing supplies with me or not.



maaaaaaaaaybe. I'm pretty unreliable with finishing works, though. Sketches I can do. I'd love to see what you've made and what to expect/strive for but your FA link is broken!


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 15, 2010)

Heh, yeah, it really depends on the person as far as how late they stay up.  Personally, I never go to bed before 2 AM, but that's 'cause I like to hit the dance and then party to the wee hours of the morning


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm tring to go, I have to try to pull a LOT of strings here to get off work, Im not that far, I think only 3 hours from Lawton, OK. (yuck) to Dallas. So if I can get off, Ill be there. Only down side is most of my friends are (gasp) Furry Haters! or just won't go to a Con.  so Ill be all by my self, lol guess its a good way to meet people though


----------



## bearetic (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellivina_Khaos said:


> Heh, yeah, it really depends on the person as far as how late they stay up.  Personally, I never go to bed before 2 AM, but that's 'cause I like to hit the dance and then party to the wee hours of the morning



Hey, you're the person that offered me a ride through Waco! Small world! Maybe I'll see you there!

Yeah, ideally, that's what I'd like to do, if I've got people to hang out with. I don't care if I wake up at 12 or later, really.

PS: The URL to your FA doesn't work if it has an underscore in it, for some odd reason. :\


----------



## Failarhya (Feb 18, 2010)

I am I am!


----------



## bearetic (Feb 19, 2010)

Opps. Not me anymore. Got a bad grade on the critique in progress of a painting today. That painting is due Tuesday. Duty calls. Yay for graduating in May! See you all next year.

Or maybe, JUST MAYBE, at Anthrocon '10??????


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

I have thought about going to one before, just cant aford a fursuit(the ones i seen that would suit me cost no less than about $800) let alone the trip and the cost of a room to stay in. Maybe someday:sad:


----------



## bearetic (Feb 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I have thought about going to one before, just cant aford a fursuit(the ones i seen that would suit me cost no less than about $800) let alone the trip and the cost of a room to stay in. Maybe someday:sad:



Just remember, a fursuit is not a requirement to go to a fur con! There are even those who don't wear ears or tails!


----------



## Jax (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww  yush quite right...only a smal number of us have suits...and many are home made..i look pretty scruffy...and get with a local group or just shut out and chances are you find some furs who have room and need to split cost...lots of furs do tis on very little money....but you never forget the cons...

Jax/Kataugh is out and about at FF...please say hi to the old furs!


----------



## Dragonatic for the People (Feb 21, 2010)

bearetic said:


> Just remember, a fursuit is not a requirement to go to a fur con! There are even those who don't wear ears or tails!



Believe me, I'm proof of that!  The only semblance of a costume I had were my sunglasses. XP

I really loved the place... it was really fun!  I could watch the fursuiters for HOURS if I wanted to... but the majority of the guys there were just plain fun to be with. ^.=.^  

I've already posted some video on YouTube; just search "Furry Fiesta 2010" and they should be among the top results.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Feb 21, 2010)

I really wanted to go...=/ Probably will go next year.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Considering my age... sadly no, otherwise You could count me in.


----------



## Ratche (Feb 22, 2010)

Dragonatic for the People said:


> Believe me, I'm proof of that!  The only semblance of a costume I had were my sunglasses. XP
> 
> I really loved the place... it was really fun!  I could watch the fursuiters for HOURS if I wanted to... but the majority of the guys there were just plain fun to be with. ^.=.^
> 
> I've already posted some video on YouTube; just search "Furry Fiesta 2010" and they should be among the top results.




I have probably seen your video man. And I agree, this being my first FurCon, I had a great time, and will hopefully be able to go back. I just wish I hadn't had to leave early Sunday afternoon....missed the dance competition >_<...


----------



## midnight_skyhawk (Feb 25, 2010)

So I went with a friend.  It was my first time at a con.  It was different that what I was picturing it being like, but I had a blast.  I can't wait till next year when it comes around again.


----------

